# Sim card size for Audi Connect



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

I've done a search on here and get conflicting answers through what I have searched

What is the sim card size for the slot to use the Audi Connect? I know it's not nano is it Micro or standard?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The old and original sim, standard..the bigger!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I believe it is called Mini as opposed to Macro but as Manu said, it is the good old standard size.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the order is:
standard (Audi MMI)
micro (iPhone 5)
nano (iPhone 6)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> The old and original sim, standard..the bigger!


The original sim? That would be the type that was the same size as a credit card then ManuTT.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Come on..maybe in TT mk1..!!


----------

